# feeling like I have a lump and strain to talk 1.5 years post tt



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

This is somewhat similar to another post yet I have an additional problem. So ever since my TT I tend to get a sore throat after I talk loud or for a long period of time. This use to happen once every few months, but now things are diffferent. So I went to a concert one month ago and so of the next day I had a sore throat and felt how I expected. However, ever since that day I feel like this everyday now except this happens only after talking a little bit and now I feel like I have a lump in my throat. I seen my Endo yesterday and she told me to try drinking tea, voice resting, etc. Now its only 9am my throat already hurts and I feel the lump again. Has anyone ever had this before? Any idea what it can be?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I've continued to have voice problems, on and off, for 2 years following TT - including a spell recently when I lost my voice completely about once every 10 days for about 6 weeks. It's extremely frustrating. Especially as I'm a teacher...

Personally, I wouldn't accept the "drink more tea" solution! Could you not be referred to a voice specialist? I had some speech therapy when I first had problems and found it very helpful. Did they ever check your vocal chords when you first had problems after the TT?

Otherwise, resting my voice as much as possible is the only thing which has had any effect with me. And patience. I'm not very good at patience!

Good luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ditto what KeepOnGoing has said. I'm three years out, and I'm resigned to never having a voice without at least some pain. But I hate to discourage you...maybe your docs can figure something out. I've done the speech therapy and been scoped multiple times. I've had needles inserted into various muscles in my neck (I forget the procedure name) to see if they are functioning correctly. Can't seem to find the source of the problem.

Some of my work used to be as a corporate trainer, but that is extremely difficult to do anymore, so I do more "desk" work now. I am frustrated by this every single day. Often, it's hard to even have a conversation with my husband in our house... forget about talking in a noisy restaurant or bar. The one thing that seems to help a tiny bit is stretching the front/side muscles in my neck by laying my head back and a little off to the side. It hurts, but the dang muscles (only on one side) are so tight, so it's a good kind of hurt when I stretch it like that.

Okay, I'm done venting now.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

In some ways, it's a relief for someone else to say that, for a few people, their voice is never the same again.

When I read in church, it doesn't sound like my voice! It sounds ok to everyone else, but I used to be able to project effortlessly and now it hurts. If I shout at school, it really hurts. I can't sing (never could sing in tune, but I get dizzy by verse 2!)

I've ended up teaching part time, as the only time I tried full time I ended up with no voice. I keep thinking it might get better, and it's lots better than it was at first, but I've reached a plateau and that seems to be that.

Mind you, I'm alive and largely enjoying life, so I guess I should stop moaning and get on with it.

Just be reassured that we DO understand and we DO know how frustrating it can be.


----------

